# nephrology billing 90935



## Robinznest (Jul 24, 2011)

Can I bill 90935  with dx esrd observational patient not our esrd patient or should the dx be changed to arf.

thanks


----------



## Treavis (Nov 18, 2014)

I know this post is pretty old. However, I am just now wondering the same thing. If a patient is seen in observation with ESRD do you bill the 90935? which by definition states it is for Inpt ESRD and NON- ESRD outpt. so this would indicate to me it should not be used because it is in an outpt. Did you ever get clarification on this, I really need it. Also where does the G0257 fall into this senario? is this G code one that only a hospital can bill?


----------



## amsmith (Mar 10, 2015)

*Late on this one...*

Sorry for the late response.  For non ESRD, obs, not our pt, HD we use the transient 90970.  If it is our dialysis pt then it falls under the MCP.


----------

